# Fractions reach of the Arkansas Riverwide strainer



## Tkoch (Jun 10, 2009)

tree across 2/3 of a mile below Railroad Bridge access 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks Tim. Did you notify AHRA, and was it passable, or did you have to portage?


----------



## Tkoch (Jun 10, 2009)

Here is s pic






there was skinny line river left , and a need to be right , in the drop below , doable today but I believe folks will want to take a look at it. I will call ahra next , it's easily seen but has a lot of current moving through it.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for the information. We will get up there ASAP. I will post when we have removed it.


----------



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

*Has been removed*

We were able to work on this tree yesterday and remove it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

